# "Fight Club"



## donniej (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm 33 years old and every time I tell someone my age that I make soap, I always get the same thing... "Like in the movie Fight Club"?  

Am I the only one?


----------



## rszuba (Feb 23, 2009)

i get that too, i haven't seen the movie


----------



## Greenman (Feb 23, 2009)

I am sooo tired of being asked that question.


~Roy


----------



## carillon (Mar 2, 2009)

I just saw that movie for the first time not too long ago, and now I know what the soap thing was all about.

That movie is intense.  It was frequently being shown on TBS or one of those cable channels recently.  In it, two dudes make money by selling "high end" soap that they create using fat obtained through dumpster diving and stealing medical waste, that is--LIPOSUCTION discards--human fat!

That's not the point of the whole movie or anything, it's just of major interest to soapmakers.  But now you know why that bar of soap on the cover of the video is there.


----------



## andreabadgley (Mar 2, 2009)

I totally forgot about the whole soap thing in Fight Club.  Too busy drooling over Brad Pitt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Yup, twice so far.

I just go with it and say yes, I do in fact use rendered human fat in my soap~!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2009)

> I just go with it and say yes, I do in fact use rendered human fat in my soap~!


I have never been asked but that is totaly what I would say  :roll: : !


----------



## rszuba (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote: 
I just go with it and say yes, I do in fact use rendered human fat in my soap~!  

oh, see, i knew all this fat i'm holding onto would come in handy.lol


----------



## EmilyKate (Mar 7, 2009)

Haha, yup!  Several people have asked if I'm making my soap from lipo-fat.
I actually DO live not to far from a cosmetic surgicentre lol


----------



## jbarad (Mar 9, 2009)

Here ya go, here's an ebay auction for fight club soap molds

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fight-Club-Soap-Mol ... 7C294%3A50


----------



## Jola (Mar 9, 2009)

As soon as I mentioned soap making to my brother he started telling me that human fat was the best bet.   :roll:


----------



## EmilyKate (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG I NEED those Fight Club soap molds RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------

